# IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor taking it to the next level with IML



## Lil Sexy (Jul 4, 2012)

Here goes the long and sexy story of how this all came to be.  I was born in Honolulu,Hawaii...Lol I'll skip all that.  I will tell you that I do come from a military family and spent my life traveling the world. My favorite place thus far has been Caracas,Venezuela!  Absolutely beautiful.   10 years activity duty myself and now working on USMC Camp Pendleton.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 4, 2012)

Now to my history from Fitness to Figure to Womens Physique! 
My first show Emerald Cup Fitness, won Overall.  Next show USAs earned Pro Card!  Fitness was HARD work.  Like everyone I was hungry and everyday in the gym was pushing hard, testing my limits and eager to get stronger.  Then the practice practice practice.  I was activity duty at the time and station in Okinawa,Japan so practice was done on a hard wood floor.  I even had to practice with full chem gear on once. Gas mask and all.  Competing came to a halt when we went to war, no more time away from Military obligations. 

Fast forward to 2009 ... Out of the military, I of course had continued training and was at a point that the itch to compete again was feasible.  I developed a bone spur in my shoulder and the demands of fitness and the possibility of aggravating the shoulder again made me look toward figure as an option.  I trained hard and found out hard was not what they wanted. .  What? Train less? Huh? Softer?  Figure was hard but in a different way.  My training was revised to change my physique and I found out I didn't enjoy doing less than what I new my body could do.  I was stuck with the new criteria and cracked the top ten. One of my most memorable competions has to be 2011 Sheru Classic what an opportunity to have been part of that!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 4, 2012)

To be Continued..... my transition into WPD


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 6, 2012)

Alright here goes WPD-  I need to mention I did pick up a FANTASTIC coach along the way while still doing Figure and that would be Pj Braun!  We all know he's got a good eye and deliveries great bodies on that stage!  It wasn't a hard decision at all.  Judges had mentioned the new division to me and encouraged me to switch, Pj basically said it was a no brainer and I can wear heels any night of the week.  

Walking back into the gym with a new attitude and remembering how much I enjoyed the thoughts of "can I lift this... how about 10reps" was back.   Our plan of attack was to lift how I wanted to.  My feedback from Pj was that I was pretty much symetrical, exactly what WPD was looking for.  My back double Bi being my best pose, per Pj, and if anything we just needed to make sure my upper body didn't get to ahead of my legs.  I am a gymnast at my foundation so upper strength and conditioning comes easier than size on my legs.  Well actually this is probably 90% of everyone out there, right. LOL.  But I serious feel I'm the opposite of most women who have thicker legs than upper body.  Genetics!  Lets see how Halo 4 her can push me past another challenge.  

My first show was April 14th this year at Grand Prix, Culver City CA.  Best placing in my IFBB career 3rd and a Best Poser Award.   OMG... I broke through the top 5, all be damn!  
Next on agenda October another Lindsay show here in Cali.  So far there has been a slight inconsistency at Pro shows this year.  Top placing female at the moment is a smaller physique.  We have Chicago this weekend so we will see how that goes.

There it is where I started and where I'm at.  Now comes the fun stuff, my journal- workouts, diets, good moods, bad moods and everything inbetween.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Figure Figure Figure Physique!*

Lets see if I've loaded these photos correctly.  All of these were shows that I worked with Pj with.  Cals, Pittsburgh Pro, Sheru Classic and finally the Grand Prix.


----------



## squigader (Jul 6, 2012)

How's the transition to civilian life been?
I assume PJ is PJ Braun. He's pretty cool and is around here quite a bit. What's his training philosophy/recommended routine like?

Your tan looks different in all the pictures - is it down to lighting or different tan products? What tans work best in your opinion?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2012)

nice delts!


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 7, 2012)

And a very warm & hearty welcome to you, Lil Sexy.

You don't look like any WM I've ever seen!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow you are gorgeous! Love your body!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Sabrina!  Welcome to the IML fam!  Hopefully we will bump into each other sometime this year!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 7, 2012)

Some shots from Taylor's 3rd place Women's Physique division finish at the 2012 IFBB Grand Prix Los Angeles:

















More @ *Rx Muscle Contest Gallery *
* *


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 10, 2012)

The transition was hard.  I come from a military family and felt I would spend 20-30yrs serving.  I work on a military base so it keeps still in contact with military.  Just has always been a part of my life.  Yes it is Pj Braun who coaches me.  Well for legs he just beats the hell out of them!  Lol.  We do 2 day splits for them and for quads do heavy days and high volume days.  For the April show he had me go back to my old training days, goal of lifting heavy.  We spent more time and energy on legs as my upper we felt was where it should be.  
Yes the tan is different, I noticed too.  Lighting may have to do with it a little but different products as well.  The first is Jan Tana and I was to light, the 2nd is Pro tan , the 3rd was Jan Tana in India and I turned green and the 4th also Jan Tana but in Cali and I like that shade the  best.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello hello!  so whats a WM?


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sure we will and I look forward to it!


----------



## oufinny (Jul 10, 2012)

You are looking great in your contest pics! I will follow along, congrats on coming back post service.


----------



## Aaron Singerman (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Sabe!!!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello Papa Aaron!!!  I saw the sonogram pics... aweeee.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 12, 2012)

So its Thursday and usually my hamstring day but I am sooooo behind at work that I'm already pissed off that I might not get my workout in.  I hate these kind of mornings.  One positive is a should be getting my supplements in from IML today and ready for my off season tackle mood.  Which really isn't very long since the next show is Oct 20th... wtf !


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tuesday and I feel beat up already! Started my Halo for Her this week. I find it kinda funny that just the color of the pill makes it nice to take, never thought I was a pink kind of girl but....I like pink. Last two weeks have been an overload of work at work so my training hasn't been as consistent as I would like. Monday I hit chest and added some shoulders. I trained with a Senior Chief US Navy, he's a big fan of powerlifting and being a team player as I am, we did heavy chest starting with bench press! I haven't benched press in quiet some time, a long time. But what the hell why not. I admit my bench has decrease, it was difficult to get my body to push the way I wanted it to on that exercise. Not sure if I mentioned this, my start in the gym was power lifting competing with USAF power lifting team. Well I got 135 for 10. We moved on to incline and then shoulders for fun. Today just shoulders. My second favorite body part. Let me add that my legs are still sore from Sunday Leg Day at Worlds this time with the Big Sexy and Duda.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jul 24, 2012)

Almost whole week on the Halo for Her.... I haven't been able to hit it as hard as I would like due to work issues like I mentioned before but I think after the USA's I should be able to put my body back on track.  
Looking forward to heading out to Vegas, found out there will be some IML peeps out there as well some I haven't meet before.  Group photo and training... maybe.  Also I will be one of the IFBB Athletes conducting a seminar for Physique competitors on Sunday, very excited to do that.  Details on my athlete page:  sabrinataylorIFBBPro.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 24, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> Hello hello!  so whats a WM?



I thought I read that you were a Woman Marine.

Sorry, but my reading comprehension skills are a little weak at times. Especially when accompanied with pictures of a lil sexy.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 2, 2012)

Well DAMN.... my one week in Vegas is done and over with!  I can't tell any stories cuz their all to naughty to talk about.   LMAO just kidding really.  
I had the opportunity to meet IslandGirl and see Gena & Rob and of course see Pj compete!  
I was able to get some workouts in but OMG the buffets that TBS took me to took a toll on me.  Its hard keeping up with a 260lb guy when it comes to food consumption.  I was also invited to be part of the first Womens and Mens Physique Seminar held at Golds Gym as one of the Pro's leading the clinic.  Very cool experience and super excited that I was selected.  
Back at work and ready to get back on track.... so Friday seems a good day to hit my fav' Back!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 2, 2012)

Bye Bye Vegas


----------



## oufinny (Aug 3, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> Bye Bye Vegas



That is one awesome booty LS!


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 3, 2012)

FIRST and FOREMOST - THANK YOU for your service to our country!

Congrats on all your success and earning your IFBB professional status...I hope to join you in that category hopefully in the very near future.
Looking forward to following your journal...you look AMAZING!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 4, 2012)

Keeping it tight!  Working hard at it. 


oufinny said:


> That is one awesome booty LS!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 4, 2012)

Loved most of my military career. When's your next show? And thank you 


SVT03DAL said:


> FIRST and FOREMOST - THANK YOU for your service to our country!
> 
> Congrats on all your success and earning your IFBB professional status...I hope to join you in that category hopefully in the very near future.
> Looking forward to following your journal...you look AMAZING!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 4, 2012)

glad youre not following the odd look of most wpd girls


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 4, 2012)

Day was just cardio for me. Maybe in a week I'll say I love it? 
yesterday was back day
Lat pulldowns superset wide grip pull ups
Low cable rows 
DB rows 
Upright rows 
Wasn't a very intense workout because I was training two new females as well.   One is a client who has also started her H4H this week!  
Contemplating a leg day tomorrow or waiting to see if I will train them with my coach later on in the week.   
I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Aug 5, 2012)

Lil Sexy- I am currently prepping for the IFBB North American Championships on 9/1


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 5, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Lil Sexy- I am currently prepping for the IFBB North American Championships on 9/1


Around the corner my man!  Best of luck, I would love to go see that show.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> glad youre not following the odd look of most wpd girls


What look is that?  Cuz the last two shows has me a little concerned with the size/muscularity of the top 2 placings.  I'm always open to hearing spectators opinions.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 5, 2012)

Way to late for my liking!  I have a commute which I hate which forces me to get up at 430am (whining)  
Hit legs today
warmed up with hamstrings curls 20reps 4 sets
leg press warm up set then added plates ended with 4 plates a side 20reps total of 6 sets.  In between sets I did a wall squat holding for 1 min 
squats on smith machine - squat rack occupied.  
*started wearing a belt again, I had moved away from using a belt and wraps.  It maybe a myth but I feel my waist is screaming for one again.
leg extensions 4 sets 20 -15 reps, at least 5 reps pausing at the top and counting to 3.  I change it up every set, first set I may hold the first 5 reps with a pause, 2nd set it might be the last 5 reps with the pause ect.  Doesn't matter every combination freaken feels fantastically painful!  
Gym was closing in 40min by that time so... treadmill and me had 30min of bonding.  I had to test my leg stability for the first 5min of it.  I was worried they would buckle on me when I started running.  

Also be on the look out for my next vid, a sneak peek into why I love pull ups!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Aug 5, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Sabrina!  Welcome to the IML fam!  Hopefully we will bump into each other sometime this year!





Lil Sexy said:


> I had the opportunity to meet IslandGirl and see Gena & Rob and of course see Pj compete!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 6, 2012)

Chest day in a packed gym.  
One of my old employees has just bought the Halo Stack and I am looking forward to seeing him finally get some results.  He is a young man, maybe 21 and struggling with being a little guy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 6, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> What look is that?  Cuz the last two shows has me a little concerned with the size/muscularity of the top 2 placings.  I'm always open to hearing spectators opinions.



OUT Of the wpd girls i porefer you...dlb...malACARNE...JOSE RAYMONDS GIRL

in my opinion alot of the girls are sickly thin...


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 8, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> OUT Of the wpd girls i porefer you...dlb...malACARNE...JOSE RAYMONDS GIRL
> 
> in my opinion alot of the girls are sickly thin...



I agree we need some WP with some muscle density not just stringy.  BUT... I don't want to see it go big. It will, just in my opinion, return to women getting bigger and bigger to win. 
Thank you for adding me into "the look" for the sport.  I hope to represent the division well


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 8, 2012)

There was some show this year the winner looked too soft AN SMALL for bikini...wtf


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> There was some show this year the winner looked too soft AN SMALL for bikini...wtf



hmmm.... not sure which Pro show you are referring to?  Karin Nacimiento I think was first WP winner.. she's a former BB.  Than Sara Hurle smaller than the NY and Pittsburgh show winners.  Maybe Tamee?
Regardless I wouldn't want to see less muscle than what figure was in early 2000.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 10, 2012)

Hit shoulders the other day with a friend.  The days that I can find a workout partner are a blessing!
We warmed up with cables than hit DB military presses, I am glad to say my strength is coming back
30-15x, 35 -15x, 40-12x, 45 - 10x
lateral raise
front raise
soprano press
ended with RD
well and that damn thing we call cardio!  Lol  

my days have been pretty long too.  I get up around 0430, 30min commute to work.  My gym on Camp Pendleton, lucky me  is full of Infantry yep GRUNTS!  Basically that means every hour I have to be on my guard with these men.  Its a rough environment for civilians and even more so a female one.  

I will be attaching my lastest video soon and gearing up for a new one.  I have at least two leg ones out, a back one.... maybe next one arms?


----------



## liquidmuscle1 (Aug 11, 2012)

*spot you any time!*

*TRY TO MAKE THE BEST OF THOSE HOMESICK GRUNTS WATCHING YOUR EVERY MOVE BY TELLING YOURSELF 
"IF I CAN DEAL WITH ALL THESE YOUNG MEN  STARING IN AWE AT ME...WHY SHOULD I EVER HAVE TO BE NERVOUSE STANDING ON STAGE AT A BB SHOW?"
LM1
*



lil sexy said:


> hit shoulders the other day with a friend.  *the days that i can find a workout partner are a blessing!*
> we warmed up with cables than hit db military presses, i am glad to say my strength is coming back
> 30-15x, 35 -15x, 40-12x, 45 - 10x
> lateral raise
> ...


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 13, 2012)

They sure can be an interesting breed, especially the grunts!




liquidmuscle1 said:


> *spot you any time!*
> 
> *TRY TO MAKE THE BEST OF THOSE HOMESICK GRUNTS WATCHING YOUR EVERY MOVE BY TELLING YOURSELF
> "IF I CAN DEAL WITH ALL THESE YOUNG MEN  STARING IN AWE AT ME...WHY SHOULD I EVER HAVE TO BE NERVOUSE STANDING ON STAGE AT A BB SHOW?"
> ...


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 13, 2012)

Well what I have in genetics concerning fitness I certainly lack with understanding COMPUTERS!!!!!  I've been attempting to attach a utube video, first one for the month and for the second week failing to figure out how. 
Moving on.... today was chest day, which also comes with a video.... if your on fb I do know how to load them on that, ifbb pro sabrina taylor or my athlete page sabrina taylor ifbb pro.
started with DB chest press 5 sets ending with 45lbs 12reps!  I'm liking my strength coming back
cable flyes 4 sets
decline push ups 4 set 15 reps
Mentioned in the video as well, chest for me is just a maintenance body part.  I once really enjoyed a good bench press day... before implants.  Unfortunately consistently going heavy can push your implants away from the center of your chest.  In my opinion woman competitors should be aware of this and take caution.  Whether we agree with it or not.... guys, which most judges are men, when looking at our chest really dig..... Lol.  So aim for pec muscles but with a balance of aesthetic appeal.  Again I can only speak for my experience in the divisions I've competed in: Fitness, Figure and Woman Physique.


----------



## The Big Sexy (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 16, 2012)

The Big Sexy said:


>


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 20, 2012)

So apparently half the gyms down the coast are dealing with broken AC! Ok not half just the handfull I visit. Drove 1/2hr to train legs on Camp Pendleton to find out AC was out.  Its rough when your use to it. Leg day
Squats 4 set 15 reps 185lbs
Hack squat 4 sets 12 reps 45lb plates
Leg extension 4 sets 20reps 110lbs 
RDL 4 sets 10reps 45lbs plates
Lying leg curl 4 sets 15 reps 100lbs

sweaty and exhausted!!! No cardio on leg day



​


----------



## bigbill69 (Aug 20, 2012)

well you have alot of work to do to be number #1 your definition is looking flat do you use dieretics??those could do wonders.


----------



## The Big Sexy (Aug 20, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> well you have alot of work to do to be number #1 your definition is looking flat do you use dieretics??those could do wonders.



What do you mean definition looking flat? and using diuretics to make you look not flat?


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 24, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> well you have alot of work to do to be number #1 your definition is looking flat do you use dieretics??those could do wonders.



No I do not use dieretics.  I was extremely happy for my 3rd Pro finish in WP last April.  Looking to stay in the top 5 this October as well.  My coach Pj Braun is very positive that I will bring the look that the division needs... I am totally agreeing with his opinion by the way!  Number #1 no doubt will be hard work but I'm ready.  Oh and the pic was a photo shoot , and I placed 8th at the Sheru Classic Figure Pro following that shoot.  Come back and see my results with this prep.... love to hear your input.  But no I have never used dierectis for any show.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Aug 31, 2012)

It's Friday before the holiday weekend and feeling great.  I'm transferring gyms!  From Grunts to anothernset of Grunts but at least this gym is state of the art!  Newest gym on CP.  I will be in new gym by the 7th and videos to come!  
Today is a shoulder day and packing day.  After 3 years I will be moving.  Time to hit my commute


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 3, 2012)

had to hit legs solo.  I don't care how strong you are legs is always better with a partner but had to tackle it the best I could
good ole squats, I haven't been squatting again so the rack looked pretty intimidating and I was in a race with the clock because the gym was closing in 1hr 1/2
I train legs with no belts or wraps
Squat 4 sets 15 reps 
115 15 reps 2 warm up sets
135 15 reps 2 sets
155 15 reps 1 set
165 10 reps 1 set
hack squats 4 set 10 reps
45lbs 2 sets
45lbs, 10lbs 2 sets
Leg Extensions 4 sets 20-25 reps
on this particular machine I can set it at 90 (its lighter than most machines) I did 20 reps, I hold and do a 2 count squeezing at the top for at least 5reps of the 20.  Freakin burns! 4 sets
RDL 4 sets 12 reps- a exercise I have grown to love.  I actually like these better than stiff 
135 12 reps , must squeeze glutes!!
laying leg curls 4 sets 15 reps


Ran out of time to hit calves, the poor babes are being neglected lately.  




Overall a good leg day!  
again having trouble with loading jimage so I will just post this, already erased 1/2 of it before the other 1/2 deletes.    ah ya ya


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 3, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> Lil Sexy- I am currently prepping for the IFBB North American Championships on 9/1



How did it go???


----------



## The Big Sexy (Sep 4, 2012)

Proud of you Sabie!!!  Killing it in the gym and taking names!! <3


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 7, 2012)

The Big Sexy said:


> Proud of you Sabie!!!  Killing it in the gym and taking names!! <3


well hello stranger


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 7, 2012)

IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor's Posing Routine at the 2012 IFBB Pro Grand Prix - YouTube

So I'm trying to share my routine from Grand Prix...


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 7, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor's Posing Routine at the 2012 IFBB Pro Grand Prix - YouTube
> 
> So I'm trying to share my routine from Grand Prix...


Alright so the link did work!!   This is April 14th Grand Prix my first WP Pro show....not were I started in but definitely where I belong.  Hope you all enjoy a lil piece of my fun on stage


----------



## fit4life (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking fantastic, enjoyed ur energetic routine.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 12, 2012)

My week of moving.... Job and residence.  Took the whole week off of work to get this all done.  I have big furniture... I like big things. .  I'm also moving into my 5 week of prep.  Amazing I have kept pretty calm through all this, almost a defense mechanism to handle the stress.  I'll also be moving twice.  The new apartment is not ready until a week after I'm out of my old.  Oh and trying to make it out to the Olympia.  All under control. . Kinda.  
Yesterday got chest and cardio in:
Packing is exhausting me so started with Nitro 4:
-Machine chest press
2 warm up sets, 4 working sets
-Incline DB press
3 sets worked up to 45lbs, still aiming for the 50lbs
-Incline DB flyes
4sets ended with 30lbs 12reps
-Cable flyes
4sets
In a crowded, unfriendly 24hr Fitness!  
Then cardio.... What can in say about cardio....  love it?  Yeah no!  do it cuz it needs to be done. 

Live In Your Strenght.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 13, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> IFBB Pro Sabrina Taylor's Posing Routine at the 2012 IFBB Pro Grand Prix - YouTube
> 
> So I'm trying to share my routine from Grand Prix...



WOW...you looked amazing!  Awesome routine as well!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 14, 2012)

SVT03DAL said:


> WOW...you looked amazing!  Awesome routine as well!



Thank you, I enjoy doing the routines again. Not as much liberty as fitness but still getting satisfaction from it.  
How about you?  How did the last show go?


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 19, 2012)

tough day.. don't let the smile fool you.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Sep 19, 2012)

here's the smile I was referring to.


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking good!  Sorry to hear you had a rough day...


----------



## SVT03DAL (Sep 24, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> Thank you, I enjoy doing the routines again. Not as much liberty as fitness but still getting satisfaction from it.
> *How about you? How did the last show go*?



Missed you asking me this...glad I looked back!

My goal was to place top 10 (being it was my second national level show).  I took 9th place out of 22 in my class so I achieved my goal but by no means am satisfied.  I am now looking forward to competing in 2013 at the Jr. USAs and Jr. Nationals.  Can't do Nationals this year in Atlanta...just too much stuff going on but so far been hitting it hard for my off-season.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Oct 7, 2012)

One goal at a time right.  Congrats on doing what you set out to do that's what counts.  Off season is where we make it all happen.  I understand about "things going on" it's all about balancing life and knowing and seeing the end result.  



SVT03DAL said:


> Missed you asking me this...glad I looked back!
> 
> My goal was to place top 10 (being it was my second national level show).  I took 9th place out of 22 in my class so I achieved my goal but by no means am satisfied.  I am now looking forward to competing in 2013 at the Jr. USAs and Jr. Nationals.  Can't do Nationals this year in Atlanta...just too much stuff going on but so far been hitting it hard for my off-season.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy cow!  Well I've moved, changed job locations, hit Vegas for the Olympia AND I am 2 weeks out from my show!  My home computer is still not connect.  The apartment looks like an episode of hoarders.  Lol. A maze of boxes.  
Today was a GOOD leg day
lying ham curls: 4 sets 
Hack squat: 4 sets close stance....  Below parallel "these damn quads are gonna suffer!  
Leg press: 5 sets reps were done slow
Leg extension: 5 sets. Combination of slow squeeze at top reps with regular tempo
Hit a few abs then practiced routine and ended with posing.

DAMN IT!  Well I have pics BUT no can load from this iPad


----------



## Lil Sexy (Oct 7, 2012)

*Today's leg day*

iPhone?


----------



## SVT03DAL (Oct 9, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> iPhone?



VERY nice!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Oct 28, 2012)

OMG!!  Oct 9 fast forward to Oct 28!  
Angels Titans Grand Prix Oct 20... My first Pro Win!!!  Was it stressful yes, was it hard yes was it a long long long road YES!  Worth it damn right it was.  Everything seemed perfect this time.  My coach Pj Thank for believing in me
IML Thank you for trusting that I was a good addition to the team.  
What's next.... Thanksgiving and Christmas!!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Oct 28, 2012)

So this week I've stayed on my diet, somewhat.  Had a photo shoot a week after show.   Looking forward to sharing the pics.  Been going relatively easy in gym and I've continued with about half the amount of cardio. 
Today hit legs 
Lying legs curls
Squats 
Leg press
Hack squat
Leg curls and extensions
Felt good to feel the pump 
Another shot from  show


----------



## Fitnbuf (Oct 28, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> OMG!!  Oct 9 fast forward to Oct 28!
> Angels Titans Grand Prix Oct 20... My first Pro Win!!!  Was it stressful yes, was it hard yes was it a long long long road YES!  Worth it damn right it was.  Everything seemed perfect this time.  My coach Pj Thank for believing in me
> IML Thank you for trusting that I was a good addition to the team.
> What's next.... Thanksgiving and Christmas!! View attachment 47932



I love that pic of u. Such personality!! It is so awesome to see you have such great success this year! Enjoy the holidays


----------



## Lil Sexy (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you FitnBuf!  Definitely a fun time in WP. Licking my lips waiting for the holidays. Enjoy yours as well.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Nov 4, 2012)

Well postponed leg day today.  After my show I had two photo shoots lined up so I had to "somewhat" stay on a diet and training program.  Officially starting off season and giving myself an extra day off.  Had a good time at both shoots.  And spend the day unpacking which was put on hold during my last two weeks of prep.  
Heres a pic from my last shoot....  My inner Phoenix!  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 10, 2012)

Grow time  

Glad to hear your getting some rest. MUCH need for a Warrior like you.  


IRONMAGLABS.COM

USE DISCOUNT CODE: tami15 for 15% off


----------



## Lil Sexy (Nov 20, 2012)

So two weeks off... Figured I'd relax.  My one week turn into 2.  Opps 
Ready to get my butt into gear because I just found out I'm Olympia Qualified!!  women's physique at 2013 Olympia!!


----------



## Fitnbuf (Nov 24, 2012)

Lil Sexy said:


> So two weeks off... Figured I'd relax.  My one week turn into 2.  Opps View attachment 48168View attachment 48169View attachment 48170
> Ready to get my butt into gear because I just found out I'm Olympia Qualified!!  women's physique at 2013 Olympia!!



Yay!!!!!! Olympia qualified!!!!!! That is AWESOME!!! So excited for you


----------



## Lil Sexy (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome time at the Master Olympia!  Still not 100% back hitting the gym and diet is what I call "normal".  This weekend in Miami was great! 
Ronnie, Linda & Lee


----------



## Lil Sexy (Dec 9, 2012)

More photos one of my fav's 

Toney Freeman


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jan 4, 2013)

Shoulder day.. Always a favorite of mine! 
Still working back up to regular tempo, intensity and weight from my breakie break.  I like to give my self a full on rest period.  I've also started about 4-5x a week cardio, it was a 18lb weight gain break Ha ha. I usually only gain 12lb. But I'm also in a new division so maybe it's beneficial.  We'll see CUZ I have some awesome news....


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jan 25, 2013)

Progress Pic 38 years in the making.


----------



## RockShawn (Jan 25, 2013)

Amazing!! Really. You should change your user name to Lotta Sexy. Excellent physique!


----------



## Lil Sexy (Jan 28, 2013)

RockShawn said:


> Amazing!! Really. You should change your user name to Lotta Sexy. Excellent physique!



  Hey I like that too!  Thank you.


----------



## Lil Sexy (Mar 29, 2013)

Having fun at Sacramento


----------



## Lil Sexy (Mar 29, 2013)

Remembering my time at the Arnold.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

did that guy finally take the stupidass fake dreads off?


----------

